# Which one would be .........



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess in this situation I would definitely go with a martingale. Although I would never want to leave a dog chained like that without some supervision... it just doesn't seem very safe, and I'd worry with a choke collar that he could hurt his neck if he ran to the end of the chain length.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm with Marlene on this one. Martingale is the best since when properly adjusted it doesn't choke. But as someone who has to us tie outs I would never leave the house with my guys tied out. When my boys are outside I'm peeking out every few minutes and listening carefully the whole time.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Ditto with Oakly's Dad


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Same here, I don't even like to leave my guys outside in their dog run if I'm not at home. If I'm just going to the mailbox or store in town maybe, but otherwise they're crated when I'm not home to keep an eye on them. My old dog almost lost his leg escaping from the dog run when I was out, and I know of a few dogs that have died because they got tangled or jumped the fence and where tied up - NOT something you'd want to come home to. Plus if he's an escape artist.....

Lana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ditto-I would never leave my dog tied up when I am not around to supervise. And I would only use a flat collar, never a prong or training collar or any collar that loosens and tightens.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the martingale collar, but no would never leave Penny & Saddie outside if I wasn't at home.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I use martingale collars. I never leave the house with my guys outside, even with a 4ft fence. I would be too concerned about their safety, what if another animal came in your yard while you were away?


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

well unlike most people here, leaving him inside is Not a option! its either have him on the chain or let him get hit by a car, i rather him be chained up. He can get out of a flat collar it would be pointless to get him another one he will get out of it the moment i turn my back, i wasnt talking about a choke collar, i was asking about the pinch collar.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Why is it not an option to leave him inside? If he's destructive indoors, I think a crate would be the way to go.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I would go with crate and leave him inside house or garage .If it's not -i would go with harness.This way he is not going to choke himself.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

because my dad hates him being inside


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

dana said:


> because my dad hates him being inside



Maybe keeping him in a crate outdoors would be the best option then?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm really, really sorry, but I have to be honest here. Chained dogs give me the shivers. I just can't bear to see it, much less do it. Dogs on chains have brought tears to my eye's.

I fully realize everyone cannot do this, but I spent a small fortune (about $8000), putting in a dog door, which leads to a 20 X 50 kennel area secured by a 4 foot wood fence. Then, around the entire back yard, is another 6 foot wood privacy fence. They have double-protection. Yes, the door/fencing was expensive but it will provide 20-30 years worth of protection to my guys. And it helps resale value quite a bit too!

The dog door is in the Kitchen wall, and until everyone has earned whole-house privileges on their own (they do have them when I AM home), I close the Carlson gate door when I leave and they stay in the Kitchen. They can get in and out as they need to the Dog Kennel area.

I'm just being honest here. And I do realize not everyone can do this (I figured mine in during a Re-Fi). But I would really try and work out a deal with Dad before putting them on chains.

And, you are absolutely correct in them not being allowed to run free. That is the worst of all possible situations.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You know, there are large, pre-made chain-link Dog Kennels that can be purchased. It is considerably cheaper than a full-yard wood fence. You can get them just about any size.

When I was a kid, I remember we had one delivered that was about 20 X 50 X 6 or so. It came on a truck, and my dad had it up in one weekend.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Hey Dana. Here are a couple links about why chaining dogs is a bad idea. It is dangerous and very often leads to aggression. 

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/dog_care/do_you_chain_your_dog.html
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/chain.htm

Maybe if you share this info with your dad, the two of you can come up with a better solution that works for your family.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Dana, How have you been? I haven't read through all the posts, but I think the consensus will be that no dog should be tied up and left unsupervised. Sad true story, My Grandmother's dog was left on a line that ran from one point in the yard to another. She would go to work and leave him outside when the weather was nice because he didn't like to be inside. One day she came home to find him strangled in the line. His collar had somehow wound up around his neck along with the line he'd been tied to. She felt horrible. All she could think of, was how he must have struggled and she wasn't there to help him. I don't mean to frighten you just tell you how sometimes the freakish accident does occur.


----------

